# Teufel Concept S / Concept R2 / Decoderstation 3 ?



## JunkMastahFlash (15. Februar 2008)

Schönen Guten Abend PCGHX-Community.

Nach ein wenig umschaun auf der Teufelseite ist mir mal aufgefallen, dass ich eigtl. auch mal ein Schönes Surroundsoundsystem brauch.

Da ich aber eigtl. wenig Lust habe mich wie mit dem PC wieder einigermassen auf Fachmannlevel in das Thema einzuarbeiten, dachte ich, dass vielleicht ihr mir ein wenig helfen könnt.

Da ich einigermassen Audiophil bin und für mein Leben gerne Musik höre, dachte ich so ein paar hochwertige Boxen im 500 Segment wären doch schon sehr genial.
Immoment stehen bei mir "nur" ein paar Z-4 von Logitech rum, die zwar schon nen satten Sound haben, allerdings nicht den ganzen Raum perfekt (und mit Surroundsound) beschallen.

Also bin ich auf der Teufelhomepage bei den Concept R2 hängen geblieben, welche Preis-Leistungs-Optik-Mäßig schon sehr gut ausschauen.
Für 100 (schmerzhafte) Euros mehr gibt es auch das Concept S, welches noch ein wenig besser ausschaut, ein wenig mehr Leistung hat, aber schon älter ist (was ja nicht immer von Nachteil ist, aber mir in der schnelllebigen Hardwareszene doch schon ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen bereitet).

Mein Hauptproblem der Zimmergrundriss und das fehlen eines Receivers, sowie ein paar ausführliche Antworten konnte ich schon in meinem heimischen Forum bekommen: http://www.nickles.de/static_cache/538340849.html

Anscheinden brauche ich für die Soundwiedergabe über Pc, Tv und Dvdplayer einen (nicht vorhandenen) Receiver, allerdings frage ich mich ob es die "Decoderstation 3" von Teufel nicht auch bringt.

Eine Soundkarte im PC ist (noch) nicht vorhanden, aber der relativ (hochwertige) Onboardsound des Gigabyte P35 DS4.

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit den oben genannten Surroundsystemen  ?
Kann man die die Audioquellen einfach über die Decoderstation laufen lassen ?
Ist der Sound in Ordnung ?
Braucht man doch eher einen "richtigen" Receiver ?

Ich wäre euch für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

JMF


----------



## testvogel (15. Februar 2008)

Ja du kannst alles über die Decoderstation laufen lassen... Das Teil hat halt 6 Cinch Ausgänge (für jeden Kanal von nem 5.1 System einen ). Du hast die Möglichkeit dort 3 digitale Quellen anzuschließen (hab da jetzt Sat receiver + pc über den optischen Eingang dranhängen; zusätzlich ist noch ein Coaxial Eingang vorhanden, den ich nicht benutze) und 3 analoge Geräte (Da hab ich jetzt meine PS2 dran und noch nen MD Player).
Der Sound ist super. Decodiert halt dts + dolby digital das teil. Stereo Eingang wird problemos upmixxed (wenn gewollt kannst du den Stereo Sound auch nur über die Front Lautsprecher laufen lassen) und am Sound ist nichts auszusetzen. Du kannst bei der Decoderstation die üblichen Sachen einstellen:
seperate Front / Center / Rear / Subwoofer Lautstärkeregelung
R/L und F/R Balance
Rear / Center delay

Kann bisher nichts aussetzen an der decoderstation. Über die Lautsprecher kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Februar 2008)

hör mal, ich will dich nicht fertig machen, aber einige fakten möchte ich doch loswerden.



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Abend PCGHX-Community.
> 
> Nach ein wenig umschaun auf der Teufelseite ist mir mal aufgefallen, dass ich eigtl. auch mal ein Schönes Surroundsoundsystem brauch.
> 
> ...



hmm... also entweder ist man audiophil oder man ist es nicht. "einigermaßen" gibt es da nicht. für 500 euros bekommt man sowieso nichts auch nur annähernd audiophiles.
logitech ist ein elektronik-hersteller - da sollte man auf keinen fall lautsprecher kaufen - die haben keinerlei ahnung davon (meine meinung).
jedes billige teufel klingt besser als logitech-ls - haben dafür halt keinerlei technischen schnickschnack. ist halt die frage was man will.



> Also bin ich auf der Teufelhomepage bei den Concept R2 hängen geblieben, welche Preis-Leistungs-Optik-Mäßig schon sehr gut ausschauen.
> Für 100 (schmerzhafte) Euros mehr gibt es auch das Concept S, welches noch ein wenig besser ausschaut, ein wenig mehr Leistung hat, aber schon älter ist (was ja nicht immer von Nachteil ist, aber mir in der schnelllebigen Hardwareszene doch schon ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen bereitet).


nuja - ich besitze das concept-s in 7.1 und meine meinung ist sehr geteilt. für surround-kino ist es recht gut geeignet, zum musik hören überhaupt nicht. zudem bekommt der subwoofer von mir nur ein befriedigend. 



> Mein Hauptproblem der Zimmergrundriss und das fehlen eines Receivers, sowie ein paar ausführliche Antworten konnte ich schon in meinem heimischen Forum bekommen: http://www.nickles.de/static_cache/538340849.html


nickles????? du machst witze, oder? 
schau dich mal bei www.hifi-forum um... lass dich nur nicht von den voodoo-anhängern anquatschen.  die hören sogar welchen kabelhersteller du gekauft hast.



> Anscheinden brauche ich für die Soundwiedergabe über Pc, Tv und Dvdplayer einen (nicht vorhandenen) Receiver, allerdings frage ich mich ob es die "Decoderstation 3" von Teufel nicht auch bringt.


ja, tut es, allerdings bist du meiner meinung nach selbst mit dem kleinsten denon receiver besser bedient (da umfangreicher einsetzbar und eigene endstufen). kannst du sogar bessere lautsprecher anhängen. das concept-s benötigt sowieso fremd-endstufen da es nur halbaktiv ist.



> Eine Soundkarte im PC ist (noch) nicht vorhanden, aber der relativ (hochwertige) Onboardsound des Gigabyte P35 DS4.


das onboard-sound hochwertig ist behaupten nur die hersteller. 



> Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit den oben genannten Surroundsystemen  ?
> Kann man die die Audioquellen einfach über die Decoderstation laufen lassen ?
> Ist der Sound in Ordnung ?
> Braucht man doch eher einen "richtigen" Receiver ?
> ...


mein tipp: basierend auf deiner aussage das du gerne musik hörst -> ein kleiner denon einstiegs-surroundreceiver, dazu zum anfang ein paar stereo-boxen und später das upgrade auf surround.

ich habe z.b. neben meinem teufel 7.1-system ein pärchen t-a criterion zum musikhören (und die sind wirklich audiophil).


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (15. Februar 2008)

Hi, danke erstmal für eure sehr ausführlichen Antworten.
Du machst mich schon nicht fertig 
Will ja ne Expertenmeinung haben und da ich auf dem Gebiet Sound noch einigermassen ein Laie bin, bin ich auf offen für konstrutkive Kritik.

Natürlich bin ich "klanglich" nicht Megaspitze ausgebildet, allerdings stören mich, im Gegensatz zu vielen Bekannten, schon der Sound von billig Anlagen.
Aber das gute ist ich habe eigentlich auch niemanden, der ein Soundsystem von mehreren Tausenden Euros hat, insofern habe ich keinen HighEnd Vergleich.

Im Übertragenden Sinne möchte ich ja auch kein QX9770  haben sondern eher so ein Preis-Leistungsmäßigen E6750.

Mittlerweile habe ich genug Ahnung von Hardware um zu Wissen das ich nix weiß 

Ich denke ähnlich wie beim PC gibt es beim Sound sicherlich auch 100.000 Sachen auf die man achten müsste, nur habe ich halt kaum Lust mich wieder komplett ins Thema einzuarbeiten.
Ich will aber auch kein "Aldi-Sound von der Stange", sondern schon ein gutes System, aber halt auch für ein vernünftigen Preisrahmen.
Ab nem bestimmten Punkt, ähnlich wie in der Hardware wird sich jede kleine Verbesserung ja sicherlich mit 100ten von Euros Niederschlagen und wenn ich was Grundsolides bekommen würde, währe ich schon sehr zufrieden.

Naja, die Logitech waren schon um einiges besser als meine vorherigen Boxen, aber nach oben ist Qualitativ und Preislich sicherlich noch viel Luft nach Oben und auf in meinem Portemonaie nicht all zu viel Geld.
[Ich werfe nur mal das Wort Zivi in den Raum]

Ich glaube, dass Concept S könnte mir gefallen und wenn dann wollte ich auch schon alles komplett haben.
In ein paar Jahren und mit nem "richtigen" Gehalt, wird sich sicher sowieso noch Qualitativ einiges machen lassen.

Naja, Nickles ist halt mein Stammforum, wo man halt viel hilft, ist aber eher Allgemein gehalten und nicht ganz so spezifisch wie hier.
Grade im Thema Overclocking etc.
Dafür gehts dort meißtens ein wenig höflicher und adoleszenter zur Sache, was mich halt freut, da mir das ge-hate von manchen Leuten schon gründlich aufn Sack gehen kann.

Im Hififorum hab ich schonmal ein wenig rumgeschaut, allerdings denke ich, dass wenn ich dort erst Anfange ich unter 3000 wohl kaum aus der Angelegenheit rauskomme 

Was kosten denn so die Denonreceiver, welche sind zu empfehlen, liegen die Preislich im Teufel Bereich, denn sonst wirds knapp.
Mit meinem Budget muss man halt irgendwo Abstriche machen und ich habe nicht vor mir SuperBoxen mit nem Scheißreceiver zu verkaggen oder andersrum.

Das der Onboardsound nicht so super ist, ist mir schon klar, aber der vom DS4 ist schon um EINIGES besser als der von meinem alten Asrockboard K7S8XE.
Später wird sicherlich nochmal eine XFI-Karten hinzukommen, allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass die mit Vista ordentlich macken machen und da warte ich lieber noch ein wenig.

Die TA werden sicherlich aber auch einiges mehr kosten oder ?
Ich denke mal das System wird nach der Ausbildung/Studium sowieso irgendwann wieder verbannt werden, dafür liebe ich Hightech zu sehr.


Naja danke euch nochmal, vielleicht könnt ihr mir Aufgrund meiner Antworten, ja ein gutes SurroundSystem zusammenstellen, was nicht mehr als 500-600 kostet.


Mfg

JMF


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Februar 2008)

nun, der kleineste denon-av-receiver kostet ca. 300.- 
scheint mir aber trotzdem ein guter einstieg zu sein - bietet ordentlich leistung.
-> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a277420.html
in verbindung mit einem halbaktiven teufelchen (oder auch z.b. etwas von nubert) bist du erstmal ganz gut dabei.



meine t+a.... waren durchaus ein schnäppchen.  ich bin 10 vor 18:00 in den laden einmarschiert - in dem wissen das er um 18:00 für immer schließen wird (konkurs). ich hab knapp über 50% rabatt bekommen.  trotzdem habe ich damals noch geschätzte (genau weiss ich das nicht mehr) 1600DM (!) hinlegen müssen. für nen zivi ne stange geld - waren aber jeden pfennig (!) wert.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal bei den 5.1 Sets mit Satelliten und Subwoofer wird man halt immer mit Musik ein wenig das Problem haben, dass die Mitten fehlen. Wobei ich persönlich ohnehin am liebsten über Kopfhörer höre, denn ich hab mein Stereo lieber im Ohr als irgendwo im Raum.

Mit einem Receiver ist man halt in der Regel flexibler als mit der Teufel-station, letztere hat ja gerade mal 3 digitale Surroundeingänge, der Rest ist nur Stereo. Ich nehme mal an, bei einem Receiver wird man auch analog 5.1 z.B. vom PC zum Rechner verkabeln können, weil ja je nach Soundkarte bei Games oft keine Erzeugung eines Ac3- oder DTS-Streams möglich ist.

Was den Onboardsound angeht: Das realtek-basierte HD-Audio auf den Intelboards würde ich so im Bereich SB Live! ansiedeln. Teurere Karten klingen vermutlich besser, aber ich denke mit ner 30 EUR-Soundkarte kann der Onboard schon mithalten. Ich nutze ihn jedenfalls auch und bin zufrieden.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (15. Februar 2008)

300 für nen Receiver + 540 für Boxen sind dann aber auch schonwieder über 800 und das Geld habe ich so einfach nicht locker 

Gibt ja auch noch andere Freuden im Leben ausser Hardware.
Ausserdem steht noch TÜV und 3x Urlaub an.
Boxen will ich trotzdem irgendwie einschieben 

Hast ne gute Konfiguration um die 600 mit Receiver + Boxen für mich ?

Dürfte 3x Surroundsound nicht reichen ?
1x PC 5.1
1x DVD 5.1
1x TV Stereo 

Mfg

JMF

P.S.

Danke für die Überaus schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Februar 2008)

joah... hab gerade zeit.

wenns preiswert sein soll... dann nimm das CEM oder das kleine thx-set von teufel (concept g). zur decoderstation kann ich wenig sagen.

als stereo-alternative: den kleinen denon avr nehmen und ein pärchen kleine regal-stereo's (z.b. jbl control one oder ähnlich). die wären sogar magnetisch geschirmt.
bei gelegenheit dann ein halbaktives surround set nachrüsten und die stereo's verkaufen.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (15. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß ist ne blöde Frage, aber irgendwoher muss das Wissen ja kommen.
Was ist CEM ?
Es wird wohl kaum eine
_Contagious Equine Metritis_, ansteckende Gebärmutterentzündung des Pferdes
sein 
Wikipedia mag mir da nicht helfen 

Mfg

---- 
Edit:
Concept E Magnum ?
Wäre da das Concept S nicht die bessere Wahl ?
Oder brauch ich da auf jedenfall einen Receiver ?
Tut es nicht auch die Decoder Station ?
Was passiert denn, wenn ich ein halbaktives Set ohne Verstärker benutze ?

JMF


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Februar 2008)

CEM = Concept E Magnum
von Teufel.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (15. Februar 2008)

Wie siehts denn aus ?
Läuft das Concept S trotzdem mit der Decoderstation 3 ?

Ein Receiver könnte man ja bei Liquidität nochmal nachkaufen.
Kommt wahrscheinlich vom Geldverlust her auch billiger, als wenn ich Versuche  gebrauchte Boxen nochmal zu verkaufen, ausserdem kommen die 100 auch billiger als wenn ich mir für 200  erstmal Boxen kaufe, wobei ich eigtl. lieber  andere haben würde.

Könnt ihr mir nochmal die Auswirkungen von halbaktiven Boxen ohne Verstärker erklären ?

Ausserdem möchte ich mich herzlich dafür bedanken, dass ihr mir hier so gut mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht und mir mit eurem Fachwissen aushelft.

Mfg

JMF


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Februar 2008)

halbaktiv bedeutet in diesem zusammenhang: passive sats und einen aktiven sub.

und um deine frage zu beantworten: nein, das wird nicht gehen. mit der decoderstation kannst du nur ein vollaktives system betreiben. (CE2 oder CEM oder concept g)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (16. Februar 2008)

So, nun bin ich mal wieder ein Stück weiter und schlauer.
Dank euch 

Also mir wurde im Hifi-Forum der folgende Receiver für http://www.hirschille.de/hishop1/product_info.php/info/p39_Yamaha-RX-V-361.html
Für 150 Empfohlen.

Damit würde ich dann das Teufel Theater 1 in Schwarz mit dem Yamaha Receiver für ca. 730 kriegen.
Das sind zwar eigtl. 500 bze 230 zuviel, allerdings muss ich ma schaun was der Tüv sagt 
Vielleicht ist mein Auto ja auch noch so heil, das ich meine 200 zurückgelegten Euros in Boxen stecken kann.
*Daumen Drück* 

Also was haltet ihr von der Kombination ?
Gibts verbesserungsvorschläge im gleichen Preislichen Rahmen ?

Danke für eure Antworten


Mfg

JMF


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Februar 2008)

ich habe das theater 1 schon mal gehört - ist durchaus brauchbar, aber keine wunderwaffe.

mit den yammis kenne ich mich nicht so aus - sie scheinen aber durchaus zu dem eher brauchbareren zeugs zu gehören (also kein kennwood, pioneer, harman oder so). yammis sind allerdings bekannt dafür nicht die leistung zu bringen die sie eigentlich haben sollten, dafür sind sie sehr klanglich immer vorne dabei.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Februar 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> yammis sind allerdings bekannt dafür nicht die leistung zu bringen die sie eigentlich haben sollten, dafür sind sie sehr klanglich immer vorne dabei.


Der RX-V-361 wurde wohl schon des öfteren PLV-Sieger. Bei einem Review stand auch was von "Oberklassenmäßiger Klang - etwas zu wenig Power". Aber ich denke bei dem Preis kann man nicht meckern, auf jeden Fall besser als die Decoderstation, und auch flexibler mit mehr Eingängen usw. an der Rückseite. Und dafür kaum teurer als das Teufel-Teil.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Februar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall besser als die Decoderstation...



stimmt... und auf jeden fall besser als ein wald-und-wiesen pioneer mit 250watt netzteil und 1000watt (!) leistungsabgabe summiert auf sieben kanälen. 

nein im ernst, auf jeden fall besser als die decoderstation.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (18. Februar 2008)

So, mein Tüv ist nun Anstandslos über die (Hebe)Bühne gegangen und mir bleibt doch noch Geld für ne Anlage.
Was n Glück  !
Also werde ich wohl nachher den Yamaha Receiver und das Theater 1 ordern.
Was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass das Motiv 5 von Teufel ganz neu draussen ist und ungefähr sich im selben preislichen Rahmen bewegt.
Allerdings sagt mir optisch das Theater 1 eher zu, sieht irgendwie auch solider aus, aber das Motiv 5 hat mehr Watt beim Sub.
Wird das Subjektiv hörbar sein, sind diese kleinen "Straußeneisatelliten" überhaupt zu empfehlen ?

Ich glaube ich werde eh zum Theater 1 greifen, aber ne kleine Rückmeldung wäre schon nett.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2008)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde eh zum Theater 1 greifen, aber ne kleine Rückmeldung wäre schon nett.


Du beantwortest dire deine Frage ja quasi schon selbst. Die Satelliten des Theater 1 sehen hochwertiger aus, sind größer, haben einen vermutlich brauchbaren Mitteltöner,die hinteren Boxen sind Dipolboxen...

Das Motiv5 scheint ja eher ein aktives PC-Boxenset zu sein, und es sind halt nur Microsatelliten. Vergleich mal die Maße.

Also ich denke, du willst eher was Allroundtaugliches, und z.B. bei Musik klingt das Theater 1 vermutlich besser. Ganz nebenbei sieht es auch deutlich hochwertiger aus, gibts ja in schwarz und Kirsche.

Bin freilich kein Audioexperte, aber auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, dass Theater 1 und der Yamaha ne bessere Paarung sind, leider halt auch etwas teurer als das Motiv5, aber höchstwahrscheinlich ists das wert.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Februar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Du beantwortest dire deine Frage ja quasi schon selbst. Die Satelliten des Theater 1 sehen hochwertiger aus, sind größer, haben einen vermutlich brauchbaren Mitteltöner,die hinteren Boxen sind Dipolboxen...
> 
> Das Motiv5 scheint ja eher ein aktives PC-Boxenset zu sein, und es sind halt nur Microsatelliten. Vergleich mal die Maße.
> 
> ...


kann ich so unterstreichen.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (18. Februar 2008)

Soooooooooooooo.....
Hab soeben alles bestellt.
Den Yamaha bei Technikdirekt.de, die waren in der Summe von Nachnahmegebühr + Preis am besten.
Das Theater 1 natürlich bei Teufel .
Das ganze abgerundet mit ein paar Standfüßen.
Geht zwar das Dipol drauf, allerdings habe ich schräge Wände insofern eh latte.
Die sind zwar erst gegen Ende Februar lieferbar, aber die paar Tage kann ich auch noch aushalten.
Habs die 21 Jahre ja vorher auch ohne die Geschafft.
Komischweise klingen meine Logitech Z4 jetzt schon schäbig, ohne dass ich das Theater 1 gehört habe 
Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich ja dann auch noch das eine oder andere Kabel kaufen.
Welche brauche ich denn ?
30m Lautsprecherkabel sind ja schon dabei, sowie 1 x Verbindungskabelsatz, 3 m, Stereo, Cinch auf Cinch für Theater 1.

Das werde ich ja wahrscheinlich brauchen um die Boxen an den Receiver zu bekommen.
Was brauche ich denn noch für Kabel ?
1x Stereo TV auf Receiver
1x Surround PC auf Receiver
1x Surround DVD auf Receiver 

Was nimmt man denn da so ?

Sobald alles da ist, schreibe ich mal nen kleinen Subjektiven Test.

Mfg

JunkMastahFlash


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Februar 2008)

nun - du musst deine soundkarte an den receiver anschließen - und das entweder mit einem digitalausgang (coax oder opto) oder über den analog-sechskanaleingang (dreimal miniklinke auf sechsmal cinch). hat dein board irgendeinen digitalausgang? dann nimm den - weniger kabel zu verlegen...

wieviel digital-eingänge hat der receiver? 

ach ja - den dvd schließt man auch mit nem digital-kabel an.
hast du noch nen tv-receiver (kabel oder sat)?

edit:
also nochmal in ruhe...
dvd-avr: opto oder coax, zusätzlich stereo-cinch (im normalfall sollte man beides aktivieren können)
pc-avr: opto oder coax

falls du nen sat-empfänger hast, prüfe mal die ausgänge am gerät, da sind gerne digital-ausgänge verbaut. du solltest aber zusätzlich stereo-cinch verlegen.
falls du ton wirklich nur über den tv bekommst (kabel o.ä.) dann nur stereo-cinch.

ach nochwas.... der avr schaltet doch sicher auch das bildsignal durch? falls du irgendwann auf die idee kommst den pc als mediapc zu nutzen, dann würde ich auch die bildquellen über den avr schicken und am tv ausgeben.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> nun - du musst deine soundkarte an den receiver anschließen - und das entweder mit einem digitalausgang (coax oder opto) oder über den analog-sechskanaleingang (dreimal miniklinke auf sechsmal cinch). hat dein board irgendeinen digitalausgang? dann nimm den - weniger kabel zu verlegen...


Evtl. auch beides oder? Je nach Karte, weil bei digital only muss die Karte ja sonst bei Spielen mind. einen AC3-Stream erzeugen, sonst hört man nichts, nehme ich mal an.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat afaik seine Audigy optisch (DTS passthrough) als auch analog (für EAX) mit seinem Receiver verkabelt.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Februar 2008)

ich verkabel eigentlich immer beides.... nur hier am pc ist das nicht so interessant. 
an meinem avr sieht das allerdings anders aus.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (24. Februar 2008)

So, guten Abend nochmal.
Hab seit ein paar Tagen nix gepostet, da ich mir sicher war, dass bis Samstag die Boxen ankommen.
Der Receiver, ein 1,5m Coaxkabel, zwei 3m Toslinkkabel und ein Toslink Verbindungsstück fristen hier grade ihr Tatenloses dasein.

Teufel hat, zuerst zu meiner Freude mir Donnerstag folgende E-Mail geschrieben:



 Hallo JunkMastahFlash,

Wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir am 21.02.2008 Ihre Bestellung
mit der Auftragsnummer XXXXXXX an die hinterlegte Lieferadresse
versendet haben.

Wenn Sie die Lieferung online überwachen möchten, können Sie diese auf der Seite
unseres Lieferanten DHL unter www.dhl.de verfolgen.

Die Lieferung wurde mit folgender/folgenden Trackingnummmer/n versendet:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, XXXXXXXXXXXX

Mit Direktlinks zu den DHL Trackingsystems und den 4! Paketen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Teufel Team. 

Sobald ich allerdings die Trackinglinks in Anspruch nehme, passiert folgendest:


Packstücknummer 	XXXXXXXXXXXXXX 	
Empfänger: 	JunkMastahFlashweg XX, XXXXXX Hamburg
Status: 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
Status von: 	19.02.08 00:00
Vorgang: 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor 

Nun habe ich 2 Tage wie son blöder mich auf mein Pakte gefreut, was ja nun aus Berlin nicht länger als 1-2 Tage brauchen dürfte und es kommt einfach nix.
Der Status ist der gleiche, die ganze Zeit schon.
GLS hat mir meinen Tower in sage und schreibe 16 Stunden nach Bestellung von Berlin aus geliefert.

Ich bin sogar extra früh aufgestanden um die Pakete nicht zu verpassen.
Nun war ich heute ziemlich angepisst, dass nun wirklich gar nix kam und mein Status sich nicht verändert, ein Freund von mir hat Freitag sein LCD Bestellt und Heute bekommen.
Also ziemlich angepisst mal bei DHL angerufen (14 Cent je angefangene Minute) und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Pakete nicht bei DHL sind.
Wie können Pakete, die nicht bei DHL sind, denn überhaupt Paketnummern haben und im Trackingsystem erfasst sein ?
Die meinte nur zu mir, dass die Pakete wohl noch bei Teufel liegen, aber Teufel ist am WE nicht zu erreichen.
Hat einer von euch denn schonmal ähnliche Probleme bei DHL gehabt oder kann sich das erklären.

Mfg

JMF


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Februar 2008)

ja, ich habe ähnliche erfahrungen mit dhl... da scheint einiges schief zu laufen.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (25. Februar 2008)

So, meine Pakete scheinen Verschwunden zu sein.
DHL meint die sind wohl abhanden gekommen. 
Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper.

Naja ich schau mal, ob ich Morgen nochmal was ausrichten kann.
Ärgerlich ist der Scheiß alle male, als wenn das meine Aufgäbe wäre, dass das alles geregelt wird 

Naja, ich melde mich Morgen nochmal.
Vllt. gibts ja dieses Jahr von mir auch noch ne Rückmeldung zum Sound 

Mfg

JMF


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Februar 2008)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> So, meine Pakete scheinen Verschwunden zu sein.
> DHL meint die sind wohl abhanden gekommen.
> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper.
> 
> ...



vorsicht.... falls sie doch liefern und die pakete beschädigt aussehen, solltest du sicherheitshalber die annahme verweigern.


----------



## volleyfreak (6. März 2008)

Ich will ja nix sagen oder so aber Concept S zum beispiel isn heimkino system.
Ich hab n Concept E Power Edition und finds wirklich sehr, sehr geil. Musik klingt absolut hammmer, genauso wie filme.
Drauf gezockt hab ich leider noch net so viel aber des is mein tipp für dich 


MfG
volleyfreak


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (7. März 2008)

So, nach gut 3 Wochen Wartezeit ist heute nun mein Theater 1 angekommen.
Habs soweit angeschlossen, zwar noch nicht perfekt alle Kabel verlegt (mir fehlen auch noch gut 15 Meter um die hinter den Fußleisten verlegen zu können), aber laufen tut alles soweit perfekt.

Ich muss sagen, dass das System echt überragend ist.
Vorhin mal 300 auf DVD angemacht und die Schlachten sind nun echt unglaublich Genial.
Der Bass ist auch Wahnsinn, ich hab noch nie gesehen, dass meine Hosen flattern wenn ich vor nem Subwoofer stehe, der zu 60% aufgedreht ist 
Die Dipole kann ich zwar noch nicht, werde ich in diesem Zimmer auch nie, so nutzen können wie sie eigtl. gestellt werden sollten, aber trotzdem vermitteln sie ein unglaublich diffuses Klangbild ( Nun weiß ich auch was damit gemeint ist).

Hab jetzt noch meinen PC über Lichtwellenleiter angeschlossen und zum Beispiel die Soundkulisse bei Crysis ist überwältigend, der einzige Wehrmutstropfen ist, dass die Boxen halt nicht auf den PC, sondern auf den Fernseher ausgerichtet sind und so keine wirkliche Ortung vom PC aus möglich ist.
Der Anschluss an den Receiver Yamaha RX-V 361 war auch recht simpel und die Einstellungen sind auch Prima.
Richtig ausgelötet und perfekt Eingestellt ist das System aber noch nicht.

Nun bleibt mir nur noch eine Sache übrig, die noch nicht  läuft.
Nachdem ich zuerst Probleme bei der Wiedergabe des PCSounds über die Boxen hatte, was sich nun aber gelöst hat, habe ich nun Probleme das PC Bild auf dem Fernseher zu bekommen.

Zusammengefasst:
Digital Out vom Mainboard (P35 DS4) auf den Digital In [DTV/CBL] des A/V-Receivers (Yamaha RX-V 361) und von dort per normalen ChinchVideokabel auf das SVHS Chinch Video in des Fernsehers.

Hab probiert die Bildwiedergabe über einen 2.ten Monitor in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung auszugeben, aber das hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert.
Hat einer von euch vielleicht am besten eine simple Anleitung, gut wären auch Tipps oder Ideen, wie ich das Videosignal auf den Fernseher kriege.

Ist es überhaupt Möglich, dass Videosignal der Grafikkarte (8800 GTS G92, 2x DVI) über den Digital Out- Ausgang des Mainboards über den Receiver zum Fernseher zu kriegen ?
Oder gibt es sowas wie ein DVI auf Scart Adapter ?

Ich muss mich auch nochmal bei euch bedanken, dass ihr mir mit Rat zur Seite gestanden habe, war wirklich sehr Freundlich und hat mir viel geholfen. 

Mfg

JMF


----------



## Adrenalize (7. März 2008)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Ist es überhaupt Möglich, dass Videosignal der Grafikkarte (8800 GTS G92, 2x DVI) über den Digital Out- Ausgang des Mainboards über den Receiver zum Fernseher zu kriegen ?
> Oder gibt es sowas wie ein DVI auf Scart Adapter ?


Redest du vom Digital-out des Mainboards? Also der anschluss bei den analogen Klinkenbuchsen? Der gehört zum Onboard-soundchip, da kommt keine Grafik raus. 

Den Fernseher musst du an die Onboardgrafik hängen, falls vorhanden, bzw. an die Grafikkarte. Wenn deine Karte keinen TV-Out hat, hast du ein Problem, falls dein Fersneher keinen VGA, DVI oder HDMI als Eingang hat...


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (7. März 2008)

Ne leider hat meine Grafikkarte kein TV Out, sondern nur 2x DVI.
Ist es nicht irgendwie Möglich via Adapter das Signal auf den TV zu bekommen ?
Gibt es sowas wie ein DVI auf Scart adapter `?
Wäre es nicht theoretisch Möglich, dass Signal von der Grafikkarte über PCIe aufs Mainboard und von da aus per Lichtwellenleiter zum Receiver zu bekommen ?


----------



## Stormbringer (7. März 2008)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht theoretisch Möglich, dass Signal von der Grafikkarte über PCIe aufs Mainboard und von da aus per Lichtwellenleiter zum Receiver zu bekommen ?



nein! wie der kollege schon anmerkt, der opto-connector ist nur und auschließlich für den ton da. 

zu deiner anderen frage zitiere ich mal via copy and paste aus dem hifi-forum:


> Bei DVI unterscheiden wir zwischen DVI-I (Digital und Analog) und DVI-D (Digital).
> Bei DVI-I ist der analoge Teil ein RGBHV-Signal mit min. 31kHz. Ein gewöhnlicher Scart erwartet jedoch das Signal als 15kHz und einen Sync im Composite.
> Bei DVI-D (welches auch ein progressives Signal ist) müsste das eine Wandlung nach Analog stattfinden, das wäre dann i. d. R. wieder RGBHV.
> 
> Ergo -- es geht so nicht.


----------



## benjasso (7. März 2008)

Also nach dem was ich gelesen hab, müsste die GT genau wie meine GTS(G80) einen TV-out haben. bei mir ist der über den 2 DVIs und sieht so ähnlich aus, wie eine S-VHS Buchse. S-VHS-Kabel können da direkt angeschlossen werden. Bei mir lag noch ein Adapter auf RGB/Composite bei. Vielleicht vergewisserst du dich nochmal, ob die Karte wirklich kein TV-out hat


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (7. März 2008)

Tv Out Vorhanden 
Das ist ja schon fast peinlich 
Ich guck halt nur meißtens von links hinter den Rechner und hab die TV OUt Buchse hinter dem 2.ten DVI Anschluss gar nicht wahrgenommen.
Einfach mal kurz bei KMELEKTRONIK das Bild angeschaut und auf dem ist TV OUT vorhanden.
Insofern gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auf meiner Karte auch ein TV Out ist.

Danke für das zerbrechen eurer Köpfe über meine Dummheit 
Ich werde dann mal schaun, ob ich das so einfach laufen lassen kann.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

JMF


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (10. März 2008)

Also ein SVHS Kabel habe ich mir noch nicht zugelegt, aber das kommt mit dem nächsten Gehalt.

Ich bin doch tatsächlich fündig geworden bei DVI-RGB Adaptern, allerdings braucht man da wohl eine Vivo-fähige Karte oder ein TV mit YUV (o.ä.) eingang.
http://www.yatego.com/q,adapter,dvi,cinch

Den TV habe ich über so eine RGB Out/In Adapter an der Scartbuchse angeschlossen und das funktioniert prima.
Nur scheint mit dem Adapter kein Dolby Surround möglich zu sein, der Receiver verteilt den Sound einfach Regelmäßig auf alle Boxen.
Trotzdem ist das schonmal viel besser als der normale Tv-Billig-Boxen Sound.

Ich bedanke mich herzlich, dass ihr mir so Ratkräftig zur Seite gestanden habt.
Jetzt habe ich hier eine echt Klasse Anlage stehen, mit der DVD gucken zum Erlebnis wird und die meine Musik wirklich gut ausgibt.

Mfg

JMF


----------



## Stormbringer (11. März 2008)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Den TV habe ich über so eine RGB Out/In Adapter an der Scartbuchse angeschlossen und das funktioniert prima.
> Nur scheint mit dem Adapter kein Dolby Surround möglich zu sein, der Receiver verteilt den Sound einfach Regelmäßig auf alle Boxen.
> Trotzdem ist das schonmal viel besser als der normale Tv-Billig-Boxen Sound.



klar - hier wird nur ein stereo-signal übertragen. eventuell kann der receiver hier allerdings einen upmix machen - zumindest die standard-surround-kanäle sollten bereits im stereo-signal enthalten sein (also für dolby pro logic). nur dd oder dts fällt flach.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. März 2008)

Bei Digital-TV (DVB-T, -S usw.) hat man ja teilweise AC3-Streams. Leitet man da dann das Antennenkabel direkt durch den Receiver, oder kein ein TV-Gerät sowas über Scart ausgeben?


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (22. Juli 2008)

*Yamaha 361 + Theater 1 + Th42PX80*

Hab grade durch Zufall den Thread hier nochmal gefunden 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich nach den paar Monaten immer noch sehr zufrieden bin.
Mittlerweile habe ich auch noch meine alte Röhre rausgeschmissen und mir einen schönen Plasma geholt und ich muss sagen, ein guter Plasma in Verbindung mit einem guten Receiver und guten Boxen sind wirklich ihr Geld wert, grade was DVD´s angeht.
Runterladen kann ich jetzt eh nicht mehr , denn wer einmal Filme in DVD Quali auf einem genialen Plasma [ Panasonic - ideas for life - Übersicht ] mit Dolby Digital oder DTS gehört hat, der wünscht sich kein "krisseligens niedrigauflösendes" Bild und "Stereosound mit Husten und Geraschel" mehr.

Da kommt wirklich mal "Heimkinofeeling" auf und auch beim Zocken mit ner Xbox360 über Komponentenkabel und Anschluss über Lichtwellenleiter ist das so kaum zu schlagen.

Die Klangqualität ist bei Musik auch klasse, ich kann mir aber trotzdem vorstellen, dass da bei höherwertigen Boxen noch EINIGES an Klang rauszuholen ist.

Die Teufel Boxen liefen bis jetzt auch fast ohne Probleme, bei dem linken FS ist mir einmal wohl ne Sicke kaputt gegangen, die hat dann leicht wahrnehmbar geschnarrt, ein Anruf bei Teufel und eine Woche später war eine neue Box mit "Freeway" Marke dabei und alles ohne Probleme ausgetauscht und abgewickelt.
Service wirklich 1A.

Sonst hört sich das Set immer noch genau so genial an wie am Anfang und es macht wirklich Spaß Musik darauf zu hören, Live DVD´s von Konzerten kommen auch immer sehr gut 

Wollte mich nochmal herzlichst für eure Beratung bedanken, den Tipp HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi kann ich auch nur weitergeben.

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

JMF

-------

Als Nachtrag:

Ich hab mir nochmal ein 10-Meter DVI-HDMI Kabel zugelegt und muss sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat.
Hab zwar noch nicht alles fertig konfiguriert, aber es klappt schon ganz gut.
Games die ich mitn Gamepad Steuer kann ich jetzt auch auf 1280x720 aufn TV laufen lassen und das ganze dann gepflegt mit Surroundsound genießen.

Ausserdem komm Serienstreams auch sehr gut, so kann ich jetzt auf n TV Southpark gucken und den Sound über die Frontboxen der Anlage ausgeben lassen.
Kommt zwar bei weiten nicht an DVD-Quali und DTS heran, ist allerdings doch ein sehr nettes Feature.

Mfg


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Juli 2008)

yep, das hifi-forum ist schon ziemlich brauchbar.


----------



## Haui (22. September 2008)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich hoffe das das in Ordnung ist, wenn ich diesen alten Thread ausgraben, er passt ziemlich gut zu meinem Anliegen.

Ich überlege momentan auch, mir das Concept R2 von Teufel zu holen. Vor allem, da es gerade von 399€ auf 299€ heruntergesetzt wurde. 

Jedoch bin ich jetzt beim lesen hier etwas stutzig geworden. Bin selber halt totaler Laie und würde mich daher freuen, wenn ihr mir da mal weiterhelfen könntet.

Momentan besitzte ich das CEM -power edition- incl. der Decoder 3 Station.
Ich weiß ja jetzt, dass die Deconderstation bestimmt nicht die glücklichste Wahl war, würde aber auch das R2 System erst einmal darüber laufen lassen wollen.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es sich eurer Meinung überhaupt sich lohnt, die 300€ Euro zu berappen und das CEM mit dem R2-System zu ersetzten (ebenfalls über die Decoder 3 Station)
Mein altes System würde ich problemlos für 150€ verkaufen können.
D.h. ich würde für 150€ eine Wechsel von dem CEM zum R2 System machen. Die Frage ist nur, ist das wirklich sinnvoll, oder ist das pures "Geld aus dem Fenster werfen"?!
Ich gucke vor allem Filme über eine PS3 (optischer Eingang) und höre ebenfalls CDs Musik darüber.

Ich hoffe ich hab soweit alle wichtigen Info´s mitgeteilt. Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

MfG
haui


----------



## Overlocked (22. September 2008)

Klar würde es das bringen, ABER, die Decoderstation ist am R2 nutzlos. Da das R2 nicht aktiv ist, wie das CEPME, heißt das, dass die Anlage kein Netzteil hat, um sich selber zu betreiben, musst du dir noch einen Receiver kaufen. Empfehlenswert wäre hier ein Pioneer VSX-817, dieser würde aber mit 280€ zu Buche schlagen. Es liegt alles bei dir. Ich kann das Set nur empfehlen und du wirst in den Genuss von guter Soundqualität in Filmen kommen. Mit der Musikleistung sollte ein Laie auch zufrieden sein. Mein Tipp, wäre mp3 Surround Dateien zu hören(antenne.de).


----------



## Adrenalize (22. September 2008)

Ja, für das R1-System braucht man einen Verstärker, das ist nicht vollaktiv, hat also keinen integrierten (nur der Subwoofer).
Mit allermindestens 150-190 EUR (für einen Yamaha aus der RX-V36 Reihe) musst du dann rechnen, und die Decoderstation wird dann nicht mehr gebraucht (den was die kann, kann auch ein AV-Receiver).


----------



## Haui (23. September 2008)

Ja ok, vielen Dank, das erklärt einiges. 

Das mit der Decoderstation habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Ich hatte es in den vorherigen Seiten nur so verstanden/gehofft, dass es mit dem Ding doch gehen soll.

Jetzt ärger ich mich ja schon ziemlich, dass ich damals nicht gleich zur besseren Alternative, ergo Receiver gegriffen habe. Die Überlegung war damals schon da.

Da bei mir das Geld aber nicht wirklich locker sitzt, würde ich mit dem "Yamaha RX-V 361" liebäugeln. Kosten 148€. In Foren wir der Receiver ja immer wieder als preiswerte Alternative genannt. 
(http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a252822.html)


Könntet ihr euch vorstellen, dass das eine sinvolle Kombination ist?

MfG
haui

P.s. Noch mal ein großes Danke schön an die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

Den hat der ursprüngliche Threadersteller ja dann glaubich auch gekauft. Ist halt ein Auslaufmodell denke ich, aber dafür halt sehr billig. du kannst ja mal nach ein paar Testberichten googeln, iirc hatte der kleinste Yamaha öfters mal Budget-Kaufempfehlungen bekommen. Klar, ist ein einsteigergerät, aber dafür halt nicht übel.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. September 2008)

jeder noch so kleine und preiswerte avr (eines anständigen herstellers) mit richtigen lautsprechern stellt eine verbesserung zu pc-speakern dar.


----------



## Overlocked (23. September 2008)

Denke auch, dass das eine besserer Lösung ist Die Decoderstaion kannst du ja immer noch verkaufen. Ich habe sie auch dran hängen, bin aber sehr zufrieden damit^^


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> jeder noch so kleine und preiswerte avr (eines anständigen herstellers) mit richtigen lautsprechern stellt eine verbesserung zu pc-speakern dar.


Das stimmt. Mein uralter Kenwood-Reciever (von '84) mit "unbekannten" Boxen macht um längen besseren Sound als Mein Logitech Z5500 (Ich weiß das man Kenwood und Logitech nicht vergleichen kann).


----------



## Overlocked (23. September 2008)

Da kommt doch endlich einer auf den Geschmack *duck und weg*

Unsere alten Boxen, mit Rissen in der Sicke, sind auch um einiges besser als die von Teufel (CEMPE), aber ich glaube da spielt auch das große Volumen eine Rolle.


----------



## Haui (23. September 2008)

hehe^^,

vielen Dank noch mal Leute.

Ich denke mal, ich werde mir dann wohl die beschriebene Kombi holen. Also R2 Concept +Yamaha RX-V 361.

bin auf jeden Fall schon mal gespannt, wie es wird.

thx again
haui


----------



## Overlocked (23. September 2008)

Wirst begeistert sein, wenn du nicht grad ein Audiophiler bist


----------

